# Great Life Salmon Dog Food



## Googs (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello -

I'm think of changing my almost 2 year old goldens dog food from Canidae Pure Sky with Fresh Duck to Great Life Salmon (potato & grain free) because Cody often has soft stools (not to mention they are very large and he only is about 60 lbs). The vet has checked his stools and they are normal.

I explained Cody's issues to a clerk at a reputable dog store and he recommended trying Great Life Salmon. So I got a small bag and have been slowly transitioning Cody to this food - currently I'm about 1/2 Canidae and 1/2 Great Life.

Cody seems to LOVE this new food. My concern is that I can't find much information about this brand of dog food online or on this forum.

Before I completely switch over to Great Life Salmon, I'm looking to see if anyone has any experience with the food and/or knowledge of the company that makes the food.

Thanks!


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes I know that company. I would avoid it. I called them a while back and they offered to charge me $50 for a consultation with Dr. Harvey or Dr. Elliot, I can't remember exactly, who in fact is not a Dr. of anything. It is all made up.

Dog Bones, Dog Biscuits, Natural Dog Biscuits, Natural Dog Bones, Organic Dog Biscuits, Dog Treats, Dog Food, Pet Treats, Greenies, Acai Berries, Goji Berries, All Natural Dog Biscuits, Healthy Dog Treats, Dog Toys, Dog Breeds, Dog Clubs, AKC, Dog Gr

If this is the food, there is virtually no Salmon in the food. It has 22% protein and wet salmon ingredient listed first meaning that the actual salmon in the food is very low to non-existent. The ingredients are virtually all plant-based.

There are much better choices for fish-based foods, Annamaet Aqualuk, Farmina N&D Herring, Farmina N&D Cod, Core Ocean. The links are below.

http://annamaet.com/products/dogs/grain-free-for-dogs
http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/grain-free-wild-herring-recipe
http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/nd-ancestral-dog-codfish-orange-31
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=72&dm=grainfree

Listening to store clerks is generally a very bad thing.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know anything about Great Life Salmon. I think you are right to question it before completely switching over.

Every year, Whole Dog Journal publishes their Approved Foods List. It not the only source for information I use, but it's one of them. I looked Great Life Salmon up in WDJ'S APPROVED DRY DOG FOODS FOR 2014 and it is listed.

This article in the Feb 2014 is worth a look:
"Dried and true: as much information as we think you can digest about finding the very best dry dog foods" by Nancy Kerns.

My golden has done well on both Wellness Core Grain Free and Merrick Beef and Sweet Potato Grain Free. Others I have tried have been too rich for his system. Trial and error even among quality brands.


----------



## Crys (May 9, 2017)

*Yummy!*

Bought the Great Life salmon recipe for my dog and he loves it. It's so yummy according to him


----------



## Joyces (May 11, 2017)

*Excellent*

Excellent product! My dog is very healthy eating only this food. Thanks Great Life!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

The last three comments all look suspiciously like the company may have made some profiles and given themselves a review, so I wouldn't take those very seriously myself (notice new member with only one post each). I currently feed Fromm and love it but I've also read some really good things about Farmina, Merrick, Orijen, Acana, and Wellness. As someone stated above, a lot of times it is trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

May I throw in "Natures Variety Instinct Salmon". I think the ingredients are very good.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My Lucky Penny,,,,,great catch on the previous posts. All from new members joining this month!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

myluckypenny said:


> The last three comments all look suspiciously like the company may have made some profiles and given themselves a review, so I wouldn't take those very seriously myself (notice new member with only one post each). I currently feed Fromm and love it but I've also read some really good things about Farmina, Merrick, Orijen, Acana, and Wellness. As someone stated above, a lot of times it is trial and error. Good luck!


Thank you for mentioning this, it was noted when these members registered with us, we will of course monitor any future posts and take any action necessary should they breach forum rules.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I only feed Salmon food to my dog. He's back 0n Taste of the Wild Salmon after trying EVO Salmon. I was getting EVO free so I tried it for a few months. But decided to switch back to TOTW. He does extreme good on TOTW.


----------



## Julie W. (May 15, 2017)

*Awesome food!*

I bought this brand and Stacy loves it. She goes crazy every time she smells it going in to her bowl. Awesome!


----------



## JennyWu (May 16, 2017)

*happy us!*

Been feeding this to my sensitive dogs and they're fine with it. No issues. No more itchy feet and upset belly! Happy us!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

They're back!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

They do seem to be multiplying like Star Trek tribbles! The mods are aware of the problem.


----------

